

Liveaboard life: self-sufficient w/ solar, sails & VHF radio - kirstendirksen
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/liveaboard-life-self-sufficient-w-solar-sails-vhf-radio/

======
mgkimsal
VHF was one of my favorite movies of the 80s. There's a radio version now?!

